# western vs. dressage saddle measurements



## absoluteapps (Jan 17, 2011)

If I use a 15 inch western saddle what size dressage saddle would I use?


----------



## freemotion (Jan 17, 2011)

It is not that simple of a conversion but I'm gonna guess a 17" based on my saddles.


----------



## booker81 (Jan 17, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> It is not that simple of a conversion but I'm gonna guess a 17" based on my saddles.


That's my guess. I used to ride in a 17" dressage saddle, and fit the same in my 15" reining saddle. 

However, now I'm missing a horse to ride in. Bugger.

Best to try a few saddles, different fits for different styles.


----------



## absoluteapps (Jan 17, 2011)

Tons of good horses out there for sale right now. Buyers market. I wish I wasn't cut off from buying more!


----------



## booker81 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hee hee! I have access to them if I want, I just don't seem to have the time to fit them in with everything else  Heck, have a friend who would give me a mare or three, well bred working QH's. 

Whenever I need a spin on one, I just head to my brother and his wife's farm (which is the one I grew up on), and snag one of theirs. Let them do the upkeep part!


----------



## absoluteapps (Jan 17, 2011)

I have 2 Appys. One has been with me since weaning 20 years ago.The other is actually a Rangerbred, but double registered as Appy also. She is 6 this May. She is my performance horse that I haven't decided a discipline for yet. I finally got my sand for my arena!!! This spring is her time to shine. I need to decide which path to take real soon. I should have the basics put on her by June. She doesn't know anything. She doesn't pay attention all that well at the present time.


----------



## absoluteapps (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## absoluteapps (Jan 17, 2011)

Those are my Apps and minis. Minis are hard to take pictures of, they like to be right in my face. I usually only get their noses. 
The taller App is the younger one.


----------



## goodhors (Jan 17, 2011)

On the dressage saddle, you should have a hand width of length, behind your backside and ending at the cantle, in a correctly fitting English saddle.  Seems to be the common average measurement for any style to fit correctly.

So for me, I get on the saddle, sit like I would to ride, see if my hand will fit or have extra width left over when I put it behind meon the seat.  This is even with the deep seated Dressage models.

Riding in English saddles that are too small, could put you behind the cantle when posting!  VERY awkward place to be.  You also might not heve enough room to post correctly, if seat is too short.

You don't want too big or too long a seat length, youi can't stay over your stirrups in riding.  Always get behind your feet, off balance.  

So the hand width has worked for me well, in picking saddles, fitting saddles to other people riding English.  They might be a Dressage person, doing jumping, Saddleseat, but that hand width seems to be correct to fit them all.

My hand is about 4" wide, with one side on the cantle, other side ending at the rider rear end.  Not a tight fit (sitting on your hand) or a couple more fingers space before touching rider.   Western and English saddle fitting and sizes are very different, so sizing needed is NOT ever the same measurement for both disciplines,

My old horse was a Colorado Ranger, though back then it was correctly called a Colorado Rangerbred horse.  She was chestnut with some black spots, not the more common Appy colors.  Fillies by her sire all came out solid for some reason, though he was a blanket and so were all the colts.  Didn't matter the mare color, fillies were solid.  She was a terrific horse, did everything you ever wanted and darn good at them all.  She was a National Halter High Point as a 3yr old, with a several High Point Championships at the National Rangerbred shows over the years before I quit showing her there.  She was the best gaited horse I have ever been on that wasn't a gaited horse, could do a soft trot all day long as a cattle horse should.  Never got sore riding her, no matter how long the day was.  My kids started riding horses on her, did very well with her also in Pony Club activities, Jumping and Games.  She took good care of them.

Hope your young horse ends up as nice as mine and your Appy horse.


----------



## cristina33 (Feb 9, 2011)

purty!


----------

